# Hyatt Residence Club Kaanapali - How High is Pressure to Attend Presentation



## Amy (Apr 30, 2016)

We're thinking of booking a cash reservation here.  We have no interest in buying any more timeshares.  Has anyone stayed here on a cash or external exchange reservation?  I'd like to know whether they are very insistent about having guests attend a sales presentation during check-in, post-check in calls to the unit, etc.  At other places a firm "no thanks" during the check-in process usually suffices.  But I've never stayed at a Hyatt timeshare, especially one that's so new in the sales mode.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 30, 2016)

Amy said:


> We're thinking of booking a cash reservation here.  We have no interest in buying any more timeshares.  Has anyone stayed here on a cash or external exchange reservation?  I'd like to know whether they are very insistent about having guests attend a sales presentation during check-in, post-check in calls to the unit, etc.  At other places a firm "no thanks" during the check-in process usually suffices.  But I've never stayed at a Hyatt timeshare, especially one that's so new in the sales mode.


If you go on a promotional tour then you will have to take the tour.

However, you can walk via the beachwalk and you will see a sign in front of the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach resort that models are open.  Walk up on the property over the little bridge to almost in front of the lobby and you'll see the sign for a 2 BR condo to your left.  There are stepping stones over the grass to the condo on the ground floor.  I did this one day and you can see the ocean from the Lanai.






If it is open, you can walk right in.  There will be a salesman standing there and answer your questions.  You can also walk to the concierge inside the lobby and tell them that you would like to see the other models too and someone will show you.

I am not sure but if you want to discuss prices, you may have to take a sales presentation in the sales office at the Hyatt Regency Resort next door.  We were there in March and they were extremely busy with sales tours because they get the traffic from the hotel also.


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2016)

We took a tour in late February. No high pressure and we were out in less than an hour. We met a couple beside us who were on a promotional stay. Hyatt stuck them in one of their limited back garden views but they were very satisfied. We told them to hold off and don't buy as the prices will go down significantly in a year or so on the resale market. 

Harry


----------



## Amy (May 1, 2016)

I didn't mean to suggest that I was planning to book one of the promo stays.  I was going to book a regular cash rate from its website.


----------



## gmarine (May 1, 2016)

I'd look to book a promo rate. Reviews of the presentation have been good, most saying its low pressure and less than an hour. Without the promo, the rate is somewhere in the neighborhood of $8000 per week.


----------



## jlp879 (May 1, 2016)

Thought I don't see any today in II, I've often seen the Hyatt Kaanapali in the Interval Getaways section.

A week getaway purchased through II is $2449 per week or $350 per night.


----------



## philemer (May 2, 2016)

HIGH pressure. Took my sister 3+ hrs of saying "no". But she volunteered to do the tour for the "goodies".


----------



## BocaBoy (May 2, 2016)

philemer said:


> HIGH pressure. Took my sister 3+ hrs of saying "no". But she volunteered to do the tour for the "goodies".



This was not my experience.  We had a low pressure sales person who used to sell weeks at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, which was one of the most professional of the MVCI sales operations.  There are also several other former Marriott sales people working at the Hyatt.  I think the key is that they are selling weeks at the Hyatt, and that resort sells itself in many cases.  There is less need to twist arms than at many other lesser timeshares, or when the company is selling fungible points like Marriott is now doing.  We enjoyed our sales presentation at the Hyatt about 18 months ago.


----------



## belor (May 2, 2016)

Any suggestions on how to get the "promo rate"? We have a two week trip to Hawaii in a month, looking to split the time between Aulani and a resort on Maui - still need to pick a place on Maui, and a promo here could be good...


----------



## Heisenberg (May 14, 2016)

*Just Booked*

We recieved a mailing for a promo offer at the Hyatt. It's 1500 for 5 nights.  We'll let you know how the presentation goes.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 14, 2016)

We are at MOC now, and attended a presentation at the Hyatt earlier in the week.
I wouldn't say that we had a high pressure pitch. The salesman and eventually his boss, were very nice and professional.
However, were there for two hours of gentle persuasion,  even though we made it clear that we were not interested for many reasons.
They wanted to give us a price, so asked us to choose something, which we did -  two 2 bedrooms EOY, mid floor in September. The price was approx. $77,000. They said that they do not discount the price, but then took off $15,000 because it was EOY. 
We were not particularly impressed with the villas. They were quite small. The second bedroom had three small windows at ceiling height, which were useless and made the room seem dark.
The lanai was spacious with lovely furniture, and all villas had beautiful views.
The villas seem to be selling well, so money does not seem to be an issue for many people. It was very busy when we were there.


----------



## clifffaith (May 14, 2016)

We toured in March.  Very low pressure and informative.  Only took about an hour.  Came away with a serious case of lanai envy, made our ocean front suite at Kaanapali Beach Club pale by comparison.  Came home wanting to deck out our patio in new teak furniture with fat cushions -- but the realization that the four cats would make more use of it than we would brought us back to our senses.


----------



## TFTG (May 16, 2016)

It may depend on who you get for your sales presentation, but the ones I've been to are very low key and not high pressure at all.  The initial one I went to before the resort opened in 2014 was low pressure and in my opinion the units and Maui sells itself for the most part.  

I attended another presentation in 2015 ("owners update") where they try to sell you more weeks or get your guests to buy in, but again was low-key and after explaining we weren't going to purchase and saying a few key terms about the resale market and being knowledgeable about the Hyatt system that was it.

Also I feel the giftcards and other goodies you can get are pretty good for a 90 minute presentation


----------



## RichardL (May 17, 2016)

*Rent for Cash*

When you say you want to rent for cash, does that mean from on owner on Redweek or call the front desk.  I am afraid to ask the front desk rate.

The promo vacation is nice, except 5 day stay is a little too short for my taste after the day lost flying to and flying back.  If the package was 7 nights, then
the presentation would be more attractive to me.

I would recommend Redweek or Tug classified for rentals.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2016)

RichardL said:


> When you say you want to rent for cash, does that mean from on owner on Redweek or call the front desk.  I am afraid to ask the front desk rate.
> 
> The promo vacation is nice, except 5 day stay is a little too short for my taste after the day lost flying to and flying back.  If the package was 7 nights, then
> the presentation would be more attractive to me.
> ...



You don't have to call the front desk. The residence clubs are bookable at the Hyatt website. Just select Maui as your destination.

http://www.hyatt.com/
http://kaanapalibeach.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2016)

Amy said:


> We're thinking of booking a cash reservation here.  We have no interest in buying any more timeshares.  *Has anyone stayed here on a cash or external exchange reservation?  I'd like to know whether they are very insistent about having guests attend a sales presentation during check-in, post-check in calls to the unit, etc.  *At other places a firm "no thanks" during the check-in process usually suffices.  But I've never stayed at a Hyatt timeshare, especially one that's so new in the sales mode.



I suggest reading the tripadvisor reviews for the Residence Club to see if there are any complaints. https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...Hyatt_Residence_Club-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html

I remember reading months ago on tripadvisor that the Hyatt Regency guests next door were being constantly asked. But I don't recall any complaints from Residence Club guests.
For example: https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse..._Maui_Resort_and_Spa-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## LisaRex (May 17, 2016)

FYI, Redweek has some very attractive rental prices for the new Hyatt, interspersed between the ridiculous ones you always find on these sites.  ("Let's see, other owners are asking $2000 for an OF 1 bdrm.  I think I'll ask $10,000 for the same week!")

I'm sure the prices are low because the developer is subsidizing the MFs until it sells out.  So take advantage while you can!


----------



## Hoot55 (Oct 15, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> We recieved a mailing for a promo offer at the Hyatt. It's 1500 for 5 nights.  We'll let you know how the presentation goes.



How did the presentation go?


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hoot55 said:


> How did the presentation go?





We went. It was pretty low key. He told us we could end it at any time. I asked a bunch of questions because I was curious. 

2br maint fees are about $2200 which is on par for the area.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 16, 2016)

I was there in August and did the presentation. Low pressure but a there were a bunch of lies from the time of booking the preview package to the actual sales presentation. The worst was the person we made the sales presentation appointment with and a close second was the sales manager.


----------



## shibuya (Nov 8, 2016)

*Hyatt Ka'anapali Residence*

I just got back from Hyatt Kaanapali Residence.  We got a 2 BD rooms condo on the 7th floor next to the Marriott.  The view was spectacular!  The most beautiful resort I have been to.  My kids loved the Hyatt hotel pools next door because of the waterslide.  There were activities planned daily.  We played bean bag throws and won boogie boards, breakfast, and cocoon cabana.  Everyone in our family had a great time.  The sales presentation was not bad.  Overall, a great place for family vacation.  FYI... We were offered 2BD condo from 9-12th floor for 44K EOY with MF  of $2200.


----------



## Hoot55 (Nov 9, 2016)

shibuya said:


> I just got back from Hyatt Kaanapali Residence.  We got a 2 BD rooms condo on the 7th floor next to the Marriott.  The view was spectacular!  The most beautiful resort I have been to.  My kids loved the Hyatt hotel pools next door because of the waterslide.  There were activities planned daily.  We played bean bag throws and won boogie boards, breakfast, and cocoon cabana.  Everyone in our family had a great time.  The sales presentation was not bad.  Overall, a great place for family vacation.  FYI... We were offered 2BD condo from 9-12th floor for 44K EOY with MF  of $2200.



Did you buy or decline?

If you declined, did you have to say no more than once?

Anything else you want to share about the sales presentation?


----------



## mirsy73 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, My husband and I are looking into options for vacation ownership and considering both Hyatt and Starwood. I was wondering if it would be possible for someone who is a current owner to refer us please? We are going to Maui next April and would love to experience it then. Thanks very much, much appreciated.


----------



## Hoot55 (Nov 30, 2016)

We just returned from the Hyatt Residence Club (HRC) @ Kaanapali.  As part of the deal ($1695 for 5 nts in an 11th floor oceanfront 2BR/2BA), we attended a sales presentation.   The presentation was not extremely high pressure; I'd call it professionally insistent with some classic sales techniques.  Our presentation lasted about 65 mins; the first 60 mins was the salesman, followed by <5 mins with him and his manager, who ended the presentation early when it was clear there'd be no sale.  

I began the presentation by being honest that we'd accepted the vacation offer because it's such a great deal but, that we had no interest in purchasing a timeshare.  In the end, I think the only difference that made was that the "bring the manager in" session lasted only a short while.  But, the salesman used all the same sales arguments that he likely would have anyway.  I've summarized those below:

1. You're going to spend lots of $$$ on vacations in the next 20 yrs anyway, why not do it with a timeshare that guarantees staying in the awesome place of your choice.
2. You're going to spend $XXXk on vacations & a timeshare is a less expensive way to do that.  The salesman did a recurring payment, future value calculation to prove how much $$$ we'd spend on vacations over the next 20 yrs, then argued that the timeshare costs less than that.
3. You have great ability to exchange your property for other locations throughout the HRC network.
4. You can also travel almost anywhere in the world by exchanging for II properties, which has almost 3,000 properties in their network.

My responses to those arguments are:
1. We do plan to spend $$$ on vacations during the next 20 yrs but, using a future value calculation is simply a technique to sway people who don't understand the time value of money.
2. Using present value is the most accurate way to evaluate options for purchasing almost anything, including 20 yrs (or whatever you timeline is) worth of vacations.  My calculations consistently show that I could pay for 20 yrs of HRC quality vacations for about the same 'present value' as would be required to pay the annual maintenance fees.  In other words, I could stay in top quality timeshares for 20 yrs without paying the TS purchase price.  Therefore, purchasing a TS (even on the resale market) is simply not the right approach for us.
3. I've looked at the HRC points exchange tables, and ownership @ HRC Kaanapali would place an owner in a good position to make trades elsewhere in the HRC network.
4. I have no personal experience with II, and I've done only a bit of research into this.  And, there are, in fact, a lot of II properties for which one could exchange.  However, my (admittedly novice) concerns would be the quality of those properties compared to the one purchased & all of the negative comments I've seen regarding II exchanges.  

So, in the end, we did not purchase an HRC Kaanapali TS.  But, I felt much better prepared for this TS presentation than I otherwise would have been because of research on TUG & Redweek.  So...thanks TUG & Redweek.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 4, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> This was not my experience.  We had a low pressure sales person who used to sell weeks at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, which was one of the most professional of the MVCI sales operations.  There are also several other former Marriott sales people working at the Hyatt.  I think the key is that they are selling weeks at the Hyatt, and that resort sells itself in many cases.  There is less need to twist arms than at many other lesser timeshares, or when the company is selling fungible points like Marriott is now doing.  We enjoyed our sales presentation at the Hyatt about 18 months ago.


We had exactly this same experience.  Pressure is much like Marriott's Maui Ocean club back when they were selling weeks, i.e., very low pressure to schedule a presentation and the same if you go to one.


----------

